# BOB MENDICKI DEAD



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob was 91. Received a call yesterday pm that Bob had been found dead, as the result of a possible drowning in the Shiawasee marsh in the St. Charles area. I had last seen Bob on Sat. in St. Charles. He had not been trapping this winter. Was always at the fur stop, and had been complaining of chronic flu like illness for quite some time. Bob had been suffering from stage 4 prostate cancer, for several years. I have known Bob for many years. Fur and trapping were his life. He was friends and sometimes partner with the late Ken Smythe, on trapping excursions, usually rat trapping on the marsh. He was found with his marsh boots water filled, and a few rats in a pack. Proud to call him my friend. Will recall fond times forever.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Condolences to his family. Sounds like he went out doing something he loved. May we all be so blessed as he.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sad
I remember him from the SMTA conventions and the Ravenna fur sales. Always a pleasure to talk to him.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Condolences!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hats off to your friend.
May he have a full shed of prime furs from here on.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Thank you Roger for this wonderful tribute to Bob.

Possibly you or another friend of his could add a short write up about Bob and post it in the thread titled Michigan's Legendary Trappers?


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I just learned of this yesterday. He was a bad ass don't know where he got all the energy for a guy that age. He was well respected in st,Charles even by the younger kids.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

This is sad news! Bob will be surely missed! He was always at the State conventions and I always made it a point to say hi. Many years ago he invited me into his house in St Charles. He traded some beaver traps to me for some muskrats in the round. Those were the first beaver traps I had.

The Bittersweet part is that I think trapping in a ditch is an honorable way to go! RIP Bob!


----------



## Gatherer (Mar 3, 2018)

Rip


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

A gentleman I didnt get to meet. Died w/ his boots on...RIP.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Running a trap line at 91..God bless him.


----------

